# Maxnomic oder Noblechairs



## zerrocool88 (27. Februar 2018)

Hey leute 


Bei mir ist es soweit ich hole mir endlich mal einen vernünftigen stuhl. Leider bin ich durch die ganze Auswahl leicht überfordert und hoffe hier auf ein wenig Abhilfe bzw Berichtserfahrungen...

zur Auswahl stehen die maxnomic Stühle und die noblechairs epic serie....


Die Maxnomic gefallen mir optisch ein ticken besser da ich mir da die so genannte TAKE TV edition kaufen würde ( Geschmackssache) ich mag dieses graue Design. Auch Geht die serie bei Maxnomic komplett nach Größe Gewicht usw und bei Noble eben nicht. Sie haben die epic serie wo sie schreiben die kann man individuell einstellen und das wars..

Ich bin kein leicht Gewicht eher ein kleines Dickerchen xD und wüsste jetzt schon bei max. welcher stuhl wie und wo zu mir passt. Ich habe angst mir einen stuhl zu kaufen in der Preisklasse der nachher schnell durch gesessen ist oder sowas.


Hat hier vielleicht jemand mal beide versionen zuhause stehen gehabt und kann mir zu dem einen mehr raten als zum anderen ? würde mich echt mal interessieren danke an der stelle und einen schönen tag.....


----------



## ParaEXE (27. Februar 2018)

Persönlich würde ich sagen hol dir Nobelchairs Epic

Ich hab mir vor 3 Jahren ein Maxnomic aka NeedforSeat Dominator geholt für ~ 300€ leider hat der so nach circa 1,5 Jahren zum Knacken angefangen bei jeder Bewegung. (185cm bei 99kg)

Hab mir dann den Nobelchair mit Echtleder geholt kostet zwar Geld aber der Stuhl ist herrlich. Schau dir mal die Epic Serie an kosten ~ 330€

Hoff ich konnte ein wenig helfen. Es werden hier bestimmt wieder einige abraten und schreiben was willst mit dem Schei**!

Ich bin zu frieden alles gute

Ps:
AkRacing ist auch nicht so der Hit die hab ich in der Arbeit stehen für 320€ keine Wippmechanik das bekommst bei Nobelchairs und NeedforSeat.


----------



## zerrocool88 (27. Februar 2018)

ParaEXE schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich sagen hol dir Nobelchairs Epic
> 
> Ich hab mir vor 3 Jahren ein Maxnomic aka NeedforSeat Dominator geholt für ~ 300€ leider hat der so nach circa 1,5 Jahren zum Knacken angefangen bei jeder Bewegung. (185cm bei 99kg)
> 
> ...



wie war es denn mit dem sitz Komfort ? war der noch io ? ich bin halt noch hin und her gerissen ^^


----------



## ParaEXE (27. Februar 2018)

Als der vom Maxnomic war etwas weicher wo dein Po drauf sitzt.

Der vom Nobelchair ist ein bisschen Härter. Sitzen tust auf beide sehr bequem.

Aber meine Empfehlung wäre jetzt Nobelchair!

Beispiel:
noblechairs EPIC Gaming Stuhl - schwarz


----------



## Marcimoto (28. Februar 2018)

ParaEXE schrieb:


> Persönlich würde ich sagen hol dir Nobelchairs Epic
> 
> Ich hab mir vor 3 Jahren ein Maxnomic aka NeedforSeat Dominator geholt für ~ 300€ leider hat der so nach circa 1,5 Jahren zum Knacken angefangen bei jeder Bewegung. (185cm bei 99kg)
> 
> Hab mir dann den Nobelchair mit Echtleder geholt ...



Das Geld hättest du dir auch gut sparen können ^^
Das Knacken ist bei Maxnomics bekannt, manche Wippen wurden wohl nicht ausreichend eingefettet. Hatte ich auch nach ner Weile. Die schicken einem dann ne Anleitung wie man das ganz einfach mit bisschen WD-40 beheben kann. Jetzt knackt nix mehr.


----------



## zerrocool88 (1. März 2018)

MarCy schrieb:


> Das Geld hättest du dir auch gut sparen können ^^
> Das Knacken ist bei Maxnomics bekannt, manche Wippen wurden wohl nicht ausreichend eingefettet. Hatte ich auch nach ner Weile. Die schicken einem dann ne Anleitung wie man das ganz einfach mit bisschen WD-40 beheben kann. Jetzt knackt nix mehr.



ist das nicht sowieso bei den meisten Stühlen irgendwann das Problem?. Ich meine ein knacken oder so wäre mir halt auch echt noch latte nach jahren da man sowas halt auch leicht selbst beheben kann. 

Ich habe mir jetzt mal nen maxnomic bestellt bzw 2 einen für die freundin noch mit ^^.... Ich bin mal gespannt und werde berichten


----------



## iBlackX (6. März 2018)

Mittlerweile die Maxnomic Stühle angekommen? Wie sitzt es sich? Und welchen hast du bestellt? 
Überlege zurzeit auch zwischen Noblechairs und Maxnomic ... da ich etwas breiter und schwerer bin tendiere ich zu der "Office-Comfort"-Serie um mehr Beinfreiheit zu haben. Laut Maxnomic ist diese Serie für Nutzer von 1,85m bis 2,00m geeignet, da ich aber 1,75m bin, habe ich angst das es am Ende nicht passt. 

(Zurzeit ist der OFC in der G2-Esports Edition 20% reduziert und überlege da zu zuschnappen.)

Oder doch den Noblechairs Icon, der gefällt mir von der Sitzform besser... kostet aber auch 80€ mehr

Kannst mir ja mal schreiben, wie es sich auf dem Maxnomic sitzt etc


----------



## zerrocool88 (7. März 2018)

iBlackX schrieb:


> Mittlerweile die Maxnomic Stühle angekommen? Wie sitzt es sich? Und welchen hast du bestellt?
> Überlege zurzeit auch zwischen Noblechairs und Maxnomic ... da ich etwas breiter und schwerer bin tendiere ich zu der "Office-Comfort"-Serie um mehr Beinfreiheit zu haben. Laut Maxnomic ist diese Serie für Nutzer von 1,85m bis 2,00m geeignet, da ich aber 1,75m bin, habe ich angst das es am Ende nicht passt.
> 
> (Zurzeit ist der OFC in der G2-Esports Edition 20% reduziert und überlege da zu zuschnappen.)
> ...



hey hey also ich habe mir zwei mal den maxnomic dominator black bestellt. Einmal für meine freundin mit einer größe von 168 und einmal für mich größe 174 sie die Small Feder für mich die Middl.

jetzt kommen wir zu dem Problem was mich total stört. Ich sitze gerne tief in einem stuhl so das ich im voll tryhard modus ( beim zocken) meine füsse unter den stuhl stellen kann und mich dementsprechend nach vorne beugen kann. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das sagen soll xD. Die M feder lässt es aber nicht zu ich weiß nicht ob ich zu kurze beine habe aber wenn ich mich auf dem stuhl gerade nach hinten setze berühren gerade so meine füße den Boden und damit komme ich nicht klar.

Ich habe mir jetzt die S feder nachbestellt da ich diese genannten Probleme auf dem stuhl meiner Freundin nicht habe. Die S feder gefällt mir persönlich besser. Ich sitze lieber ein wenig tiefer und kann ihn hoch machen anstatt zu hoch und kriege ihn nicht tiefer. An der stelle aber auch großes lob an Maxnomic da sie mir die feder kostenlos nachschicken.

Jetzt kommt das andere kleine Problem. Ich Habe auch extrem zugenommen und hatte auch überlegt die Office serie zu nehmen ( weil dicker hintern xD) das Problem da ist das sie sitzschale wohl groß sein soll und so kannst du Probleme kriegen das du die füsse nachher nicht mehr auf den Boden bekommst da man dort eine S feder wohl nicht verbauen kann. 

Der PRO-GAMING & OFFICE stuhl hat ja links und rechts auf der Sitzfläche diese sport optick die ein wenig nach oben gebogen ist. Jenachdem wie ich auf dem stuhl sitze merke ich es manchmal an der äußeren Seite des Oberschenkels . Ich sitze aber auch manchmal nicht normal drauf und wie gesagt habe ich extrem zugenommen. Mich stört es momentan aber noch nicht da ich wieder auf diät bin und alles wieder bergab geht zum glück ^^.....


----------



## iBlackX (7. März 2018)

Ich bin im Moment auch am überlegen einen aus der OFFICE COMFORT-Serie zu holen, da ich auch zugenommen habe etc und ich mag diese Seitenteile bei der "PRO-Gaming & Office"-Serie überhaupt nicht... Hatte mal einen AKRacing für einen Monat zum testen hier  und fühlte mich durch die Seitenteile bei der Sitzfläche sehr eingeengt und unwohl... Ich sitze z.B. auch gerne mit einem Bein angewinkelt im Stuhl und das ist kaum bis gar nicht mehr möglich mit diesen Seitenteilen 
Habe gerade gelesen das die Sitzfläche bei dem OFFICE-COMFORT" 53cm beträgt und bei einem Stuhl aus der "PRO-Gaming & Office"-Serie 49cm. 
Es ist also ein Unterschied von 4cm, macht das wirklich so viel aus? 

Mir wurde beim Maxnomic Support geraten, bei einem Gewicht über 110kg einen Stuhl aus der "OFFICE-Comfort"-Serie mit der Medium Gasdruckfeder zu holen. Ich bin ebenfalls 1,74/75m und tendiere eher zur Small Feder 
Zur Not hat man ja ein 14 Tägiges Rückgaberecht/Widerrufsrecht

Du hast ja gesagt das du zugenommen hast, drückst du durch bei dem Stuhl? Bei dem AKRacing spürte ich nämlich den Metallrahmen unter dem Stuhl


----------



## buxtehude (7. März 2018)

@zerrocool88: ​Wie wäre es mit einer Fußablage, wie z.B. folgende, um wenigstens dein erstes Problem zu beheben?

hjh OFFICE 721050 Fussstutze Piedino Stripe schwarz neigbar: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt


----------



## zerrocool88 (12. März 2018)

Also die small feder kam letzte woche an und habe sie direkt verbaut und ich muss sagen perfekt. Die paar cm haben es echt ausgemacht ^^... Zur office comfort serie kann ich nichts sagen, sie fällt für mich auch komplett raus da es sie nur mit der M feder gibt und damit wäre ich wieder bei meinem vorherigem problem^^....


----------



## Rwk (12. März 2018)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich den DX-Racer gekauft, obwohl er vorher gut beraten wurde, lieber in einem Geschäft verschiedene ergonomische Bürostühle probezusitzen.

Und bei jedem Besuch seh ich nun das Elend! Nach wenigen Wochen waren erste Nähte kaputt und das Polster komplett durchgesessen.
Auf der Sitzfläche liegt bereits eine Zusatz-Polstermatte und auf der Zustatzmatte ein weiteres Sitzkissen. 
An der Rückenlehne hat er eine zusätzliche Lordosenstütze installiert...
Vielleicht darf ich ja ein Foto machen beim nächsten Besuch, das poste ich euch dann!

Für User die eventuell ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem neuen Stuhl sind, wollte ich nur die Empfehlung hier lassen...
*Geht in ein Geschäft und probiert die Stühle aus!* Fragt nach Stühlen mit Synchronmechanik - das fördert nämlich die Durchblutung und entlastet die Bandscheiben. Besser durchblutet könnt ihr euch länger konzentrieren...und wer sich länger konzentrieren kann, hat auch einen Vorteil beim zocken.


----------



## Magera (17. April 2018)

@ Rwk 
Netter Tip, geht aber am Thema vorbei. 

@ TE ich stehe aktuell vor dem selben Problem, und nein Der Sagenumwobene "Markus" ist keine alternative. (da saß ich 4 Minuten drauf und mir tat der Po weh)

Ich überlege derzeit mir den Leader zu holen, weil dieser auch diese Kanten an der Sitzfläche nicht hat. Bin mir da aber auch absolut Unsicher. der NC Icon wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, wobei mir da die Optik nicht zu sagt.

Fragen über Fragen, und wer ne Antwort kennt bekommt n Keks.
Zur info: bin 1,79 - 1,81 Groß und wiege schwankend zwischen 90  - 96 Kilo.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2018)

Ich weiß nicht warum immer alle so bescheuert auf DX Racer Teile sind. Ich hab bei Amazon einen Gamingchair gekauft der vermutlich aus der gleichen Chinesischen Fabrik wie die DX Teile kommt. Optisch fast identisch bis auf den Schriftzug. Dafür hat das Teil auch nur 130 Euro gekostet und für mich ist der bequem.


----------



## Magera (17. April 2018)

Mann müsste ihn halt mal aufschneiden um das beurteilen zu können. Aber die DX Racer sind auch "Einsteiger" die passen denke ich bei den meisten schn gar nicht wegen des gewichtes und der größe
(die sind soweit ich weiß auf maximal 1,75 Mm ausgelegt bei nem gewicht von am besten 80,00 Kilo (Absoluter maximalwert liegt wohl bei 100,00 Kilo)
Das kommt einem eher vor wie Stühle für Frauen oder Kinder. Eher etwas kleiner und leichter. Die habe ich nach etwas Recherche auch recht zügig aus meiner Auswahl gestrichen.
Gibt ja noch ein paar andere...


----------



## parad0xr (17. April 2018)

Also ich habe den Maxnomic Dominator Black schon seid ca 3Jahren+. Das Leder auf der Sitzfläche ist aufgekratzt, hat aber keinerlei Risse. Ansonsten ist an der 4D- Armlehne ein bisschen Gummi ab. Ansonsten liebe ich den Stuhl aber. Viele sagen mir ich soll mir doch einen neuen kaufen, aber ich finde den immer noch Klasse. Würde mir höchstens den selben noch einmal kaufen. Die Noblechair kenne ich nicht, glaube aber nicht das sie schlechter sind. Aber gerade bei so Geschmackssachen neigt man oft dazu bei altbewährtem zu bleiben. Ich glaube man gewöhnt sich auch an viel. Ungewohnt fühlen die sich am Anfang alle an. Die Frage ist ob man nach X Stunden schmerzen hat. Leider erfährt man dass ja aber in der Regel erst wenn man ihn schon gekauft hat und ein paar sessions drauf verbracht hat.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. April 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Mann müsste ihn halt mal aufschneiden um das beurteilen zu können. Aber die DX Racer sind auch "Einsteiger" die passen denke ich bei den meisten schn gar nicht wegen des gewichtes und der größe
> (die sind soweit ich weiß auf maximal 1,75 Mm ausgelegt bei nem gewicht von am besten 80,00 Kilo (Absoluter maximalwert liegt wohl bei 100,00 Kilo)
> Das kommt einem eher vor wie Stühle für Frauen oder Kinder. Eher etwas kleiner und leichter. Die habe ich nach etwas Recherche auch recht zügig aus meiner Auswahl gestrichen.
> Gibt ja noch ein paar andere...



Glaub ich eher weniger. Ich bin 183 groß und knapp 87 Kilo und ich kann in dem Stuhl immer noch bequem sitzen. Versteh eh nicht den Hype und Maxnomic oder Noblechair. Alles Made in China nur mit dem Namen drauf. Wenn man sich mal umsieht gibts die gleichen Stühle zu einem drittel des Preises.


----------



## Magera (18. April 2018)

Ich bezweifle zwar das es exakt die gleichen Stühle sein werden, aber naja, lass ich mal so stehen.

Die daten für den DX Racer habe ich übrigens direkt über den bei Amzone angegebenen Hersteller Link bezogen. Wenn er dir passt ist schön, aber wenn der Hersteller schon sagt "maximal 100 Kilo, ideal wären aber 80 Kilo. und größer als 1,75 Meter solltest du auch nicht sein" dann wirkt das für mich ebn etwas abschreckend, bzw nicht für mich geeignet.

Je mehr ich mir da auch die Stühle anschaue, desto mehr entscheide ich mich auf 3 Modelle, bzw eine eingränzung auf 3 Modelle:

1:  noblechairs EPIC Gaming Stuhl - schwarz/grun: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

2; MAXNOMIC(R) PRO-Chief BWE online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)

3: MAXNOMIC(R) COMMANDER S III online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R) bzw MAXNOMIC(R) LEADER BLACK online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)
erkenne da irgendwie kaum einen Unterschied.

Als Alternativen die ich mir aber noch nicht genauer angeschaut habe, wäre da noch
MAXNOMIC(R) CLASSIC OFFICE online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R)

Sound da habe ich nun die qual der wahl.

Bisher (auch wegen der verfügbarkeit und der Eingebauten lordoseverstellung) sieht es nach dem Leader aus


----------



## Rwk (19. April 2018)

Willst du echt 350€ für einen Stuhl ausgeben der nur eine popelige Wippmechanik hat?
Für den gleichen Preis bekommst du sicher schon gescheite Stühle mit Synchronmechanik.
Probier es doch mal in irgendeinem Geschäft aus, bevor du soviele Kröten hinlegst und lass dich nicht vom schicken Racing-Design blenden.
Diese Stühle sind imo keine 100€ wert...ist dir dein Rücken völlig egal?


----------



## Magera (21. April 2018)

@ RwK
Hab heute Lange überlegt was ich da Antworten könnte, und zwar so das ich nicht missverstanden werde.
ich versuchs einfach mal so:

"Willst du echt 350€ für einen Stuhl ausgeben der nur eine popelige Wippmechanik hat?"
Wenn es denn nur die wäre, aber es ist ja auch n bissel mehr.

"Für den gleichen Preis bekommst du sicher schon gescheite Stühle mit Synchronmechanik."
Habe ich auch gesehen, dann ist aber die Synchromechanik das Einzige was der Stuhl zu bieten hat.

"Probier es doch mal in irgendeinem Geschäft aus, bevor du soviele Kröten hinlegst und lass dich nicht vom schicken Racing-Design blenden."
Glaube mir das habe ich schon. 
Aber die sehr wenigen die Ich gefunden habe die ich bequem fand, haben gleich 700 - 800 Euro gekostet und sahen aus wie bei Großvater im Finanzbüro.
Und ja auf Optik möchte ich auch etwas achten.

"Diese Stühle sind imo keine 100€ wert...ist dir dein Rücken völlig egal?"
Und das sehe ich ebn anders als du. Und nein mein Rücken ist mir ebn nich egal. wenn er das wäre würde ich einfach meinen jetzigen behalten.

Vllt hierzu mal ein kleine Gedankliche Auflistung am Bsp des Maxnomic Leader.
+ Verstellbare Lordosestütze die ich auf mich zum großteil anpassen kann.
+ Neigungswinkel der Lehne anpassbar nach eigenem belieben.
+ Bessere Materialien als bei manch anderem Stuhl
+ Armlehne in alle Himmelsrichtungen anpassbar in einem gewissen Rahmen.
+ Wippmechanik
+ Kopfstütze
+ Halbwegs durchdachte Konstruktion
+Stuhl auf meine Größe und mein Gewicht (in einem gewissen Rahmen) zugeschnitten.

- es fehlt die Synchromechanik
- der Preis
- es steht Gaming drauf (buhu)

Alles in allem würde ich schon denken das der Stuhl 350 Euro wert ist.  Aber natürlich würde ich mir wünschen das er weniger kostet. Ist aber nicht so.

Wenn ich versuche Vergleichbare Stühle zu finden die mir die gleichen Aspekte bieten, komm ich schnell bei 700 Euro an, oder habe ein Stuhl dessen Sitzfläche aus einem mit billig Schaumstoff bestücktem Holzbrett besteht. 
Oder ich habe gleich eine Sitzfläche die nur aus einem Meschgitter besteht, ganz ohne polster.
sowas darf dann aber 700 Euro kosten? weil es eine Synchromechanik hat?
Eine Funktion die ich bei dem oben genannten Mexnomic ja dank verstellbarer Rückenlehne Manuell vornehmen könnte? (zumindest in meinem Verständnis zum Thema Synchromechanik)

Ich mein mal Anhand des deutliche Günstigeren Marcus von Ikea verglichen:
+ Höhenverstellbare Armlehnen.
+ Preis
+.... ?

- Rückenlehne nur Meschgitter
- Lordosestütze nicht anpassbar
- Armlehne nur Hoch und Runter
- Keine Rückenlehnen verstellung
- Sitzfläche ist ein mit Schaumstoff überzogenes Holzbrett auf ner Gasdruckfeder ohne Rahmen
- Kaum Gewichts oder Größenangaben

Synchromechanik habe ich jetzt nicht geschaut, und die Stoffwahl ist geschmackssache.
Aber findest du da die 150,00 Euro in Ordnung?

Ich denke das die Stühle von Maxnomic und andere Ihre daseinberechtigung haben, und besser sind als du und andere vllt glauben. Natürlich sind sie nicht perfekt, und natürlich könnten sie eventuell 100 Euro billiger sein. Aber das könnten so viele Dinge.

Wenn dir sponntan irgendwelche Modelle einfallen die die oben Aufgeführten Sachen und Features haben, und die dann auch nur 300 Euro oder weniger Kosten, kannst du sie mir gerne nennen. ich schau sie mir gerne an. 
Aber der Kommentar das man doch einfach mal ins Möbelhaus rennen soll und Probesitzen soll ist da nicht hilfreich.


----------



## Rwk (21. April 2018)

Moin,
so ein Gitter als Rückenlehne und Kopfstütze hat eigentlich Vorteile...es passt sich super an die Körperform an und ist sehr gut belüftet, im Gegensatz zu einer gepolsterten oder Lederlehne.
Die Kopfstütze bei den Racing-Stühlen ist gewöhnlich immer fest, sollte aber besser verstellbar sein für den Sitzkomfort und die Ergonomie.
 Bei der Polsterung gibts große Unterschiede bezüglich des Materials. Von Wilkhahn gibts zum Beispiel Stühle wo es aussieht, als sei da nur ein 1cm Polster vorhanden...aber es ist super bequem und behält ewig seine Form!
Guter Schaum für gescheite Polsterung ist leider teuer, deswegen findet man in den Racern größtenteils nur Mist - die brauchen ja auch für die Lehne noch genug Polster.

Den Vogel schiesst aber die Wippmechanik ab! Wer regelmäßig am Computer sitzt und das auch noch über mehrere Stunden am Tag, der sollte sich das gut überlegen ob man hier wirklich Geld sparen möchte.
So ein Haltungsschaden oder Bandscheibenvorfall kann dich tausende Euro und viel Zeit kosten...
Manche haben eben eine 1080Ti im Rechner aber sitzen auf einem Klappstuhl davor.^^

+ Halbwegs durchdachte Konstruktion
Ja genau...und am tollsten ist die Funktion, den Stuhl als Liege umzuklappen, allerdings nur im Rückenbereich! 
Durchdachter ist eine Synchronmechanik mit Einstellrad für den Feder-Widerstand.
Mit der richtigen Einstellung kannst du dich zurücklehnen ohne irgendwo anzustossen...du lässt dich in die Federung fallen und dein Gewicht wird aufgefangen und in der Luft gehalten.
Das macht nicht nur unheimlich Spaß sondern fördert auch die Durchblutung...für Gamer bringt das einen Konzentrationsvorteil mit sich.
Wenn du den passenden Stuhl gefunden hast, wird dir vermutlich sowieso egal sein wie hübsch der am Ende aussieht...ein guter Sitzkomfort entschädigt imo das Design um Längen.
Oder bist du ein YouTuber und willst für deine Präsentation ein hübsches Vorzeigestühlchen?
Willst du den Stuhl fotografieren, vermarkten, oder einfach vom Sofa aus anschauen?

Ich weiss nicht genau, welche Möbelhäuser du mit der ernsthaften Absicht besucht hast, einen vernünftigen Stuhl zu finden.
Aber IKEA wäre da keine gute Anlaufstelle.
Bei uns gibt es zum Beispiel einen großen Staples, wo ich auch meinen Stuhl gefunden habe. 
Allgemein jeder größere Laden mit einer Büroabteilung sollte eine Auswahl haben.
Frag auch ruhig einen Verkäufer nach Stühlen mit Synchronmechanik.
Online kaufst du doch nur nach Bildchen und nicht nach Sitzgefühl, das macht für einen Stuhl imo wenig Sinn.
Deswegen möchte ich auch hier keine Stühle empfehlen, die auf deine Beschreibung passen könnten - probier die Dinger im Laden aus!
Wenn es dir da zu teuer ist, kannst du ja das Modell notieren und zuhause im Netz schauen, ob der nicht irgendwo nur die Hälfte kostet.

Da ich auch hier gar nicht diskutieren möchte, sondern andere davor bewahren wollte, ihr Geld für Schrott auszugeben, gibts hier nicht mehr viel zu ergänzen.
Versuch dein Glück vielleicht nochmal in anderen Läden, ansonsten viel Erfolg mit dem Blindkauf eines Racers!


----------



## AM1-Fan (21. April 2018)

zerrocool88 schrieb:


> Ich bin kein leicht Gewicht eher ein kleines Dickerchen xD und wüsste jetzt schon bei max. welcher stuhl wie und wo zu mir passt. Ich habe angst mir einen stuhl zu kaufen in der Preisklasse der nachher schnell durch gesessen ist oder sowas.



Hallo,

Du möchtest das "bisher erreichte" festigen und ausbauen!

Und für die dadurch entstehenden späteren Gesundheitsschäden auch noch "angemessen Kohle" ausgeben! 

Super!  Des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich!

Versuche es doch mal so (als Beispiel): sitzball - Google-Suche

Genau so gut kann man den PC zeitweise im stehen betreiben! Ist nicht ganz so bequem, aber preiswert, und es kommt Deiner Gesundheit zu gute.

Du magst meine Vorschläge belächeln, aber wer denkt schon als "junger Wilde" mal , was später ist?

Darüber solltest Du mal nachdenken, Deine Gesundheit sollte es Dir wert sein!


MfG


----------



## Marcimoto (21. April 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es zum Beispiel einen großen Staples, wo ich auch meinen Stuhl gefunden habe.
> Allgemein jeder größere Laden mit einer Büroabteilung sollte eine Auswahl haben.



Nichts für Ungut, ich habe unter Anderem bei meiner umfangreichen Suche vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren auch einen Staples besucht und das ist der größte Drecksladen von allen.
Super billige (nicht im Sinne von günstig) Teile, die dort stehen.
Wenn man sich wirklich etwas Gutes tun will, muss man zwangsweise in einen hochwertigen Büroausstatter. War ich auch, allerdings fängt es dort erst bei 500€ an und wenn man nicht auf Dinge
wie ne Kopfstütze verzichten möchte, dann bist du schneller im 700€+ Bereich als du gucken kannst.

Ich hatte mich dann nach großem Hin und Her und viel Widerwillen doch mit dem Maxnomic für einen "Gaming-Stuhl" entschieden und seitdem sind meine Rückenprobleme quasi verschwunden!
Du hast auf jeden Fall Recht, von solchen Teilen wie DxRacer abzuraten, aber bei Maxnomic oder NobleChairs ist man hier schon ganz gut aufgehoben und bekommt meiner Beobachtungen zur Folge
tatsächlich am meisten Stuhl für's Geld.





AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Versuche es doch mal so (als Beispiel): sitzball - Google-Suche
> Genau so gut kann man den PC zeitweise im stehen betreiben! Ist nicht ganz so bequem, aber preiswert, und es kommt Deiner Gesundheit zu gute.
> Du magst meine Vorschläge belächeln, aber wer denkt schon als "junger Wilde" mal , was später ist?
> Darüber solltest Du mal nachdenken, Deine Gesundheit sollte es Dir wert sein!



Sag mal, hast du selbst mal auf deinen Link geklickt? Oder war das mit dem Sitzball bloß Sarkasmus? 
Direkt die ersten beiden Suchergebnisse beschäftigen sich damit, warum ein Sitzball keine gesunde Alternative für einen Bürostuhl ist.
Und das ist jetzt echt keine neue Erkenntnis ^^


----------



## AM1-Fan (21. April 2018)

MarCy schrieb:


> Sag mal, hast du selbst mal auf deinen Link geklickt? Oder war das mit dem Sitzball bloß Sarkasmus?
> Direkt die ersten beiden Suchergebnisse beschäftigen sich damit, warum ein Sitzball keine gesunde Alternative für einen Bürostuhl ist.
> Und das ist jetzt echt keine neue Erkenntnis ^^



Aha, einer hat es gemerkt!!

Hallo,

genau das war meine Absicht!

Es ist natürlich traurig, das nach dem lesen der Artikel "das Denken abgeschlossen ist"!

Es ist nur als Anregung gedacht, mal etwas weiter zu denken.

Aber scheinbar ist das nicht "jeder Mann's Sache"!

Schade.

MfG


----------



## Rwk (21. April 2018)

Staples ist nicht überall ein Drecksladen...aber überall teuer. 
Die Modelle kosten im Netz oft nur die Hälfte!
Geht auch gar nicht um den Laden, geht ums probesitzen. 
Bei uns stehen da jedenfalls locker 50 Stühle aller Preisklassen und verschiedener Hersteller.

Wo siehst du einen Unterschied zwischen dem DX-Racer und einem Maxnomic oder Noblechair?
Scheint mir alles exakt die selbe Plörre zu sein, nur in anderer Verpackung.
Die gleichen Funktionen, nahezu identisches Design, die selbe grauenhafte Wippmechanik...dafür noch teurer!

Hier muß aber niemand seinen Kauf rechtfertigen. Kauft euch was ihr wollt!
Die einen wollen eben einen schönen Stuhl und die anderen einen guten. 
Beides zusammen gibts auch - gewöhnlich zu Preisen über 1000€.


----------



## Magera (21. April 2018)

@ RwK
Ich versuche dich tatsächlich ernst zu nehmen und mir deine ratschläge anzuschauen ob die realisierbar sind.
Aber mit deinem letzten Beitrag direkt über mir fällt mir das etwas schwerer.
An dem merkt man das du dich mit den Maxnomic stühlen kaum bis garnicht beschäfftigt hast, vermutlich weil "Gamer" drauf steht.
Es gibt doch schon teilweise Ordentliche unterschiede ob der stuhl nun von Maxnomic/ Noblechairs kommt oder von DX RAcer.
Dazu brauch man die Stühle nicht mal da haben, da reichen Bilder um das zu sehen.

Zurück zum Thema. Staples habe ich nicht in meiner nähe, zumindest zeigt mir da Google nichts an.
Und die Büroausstatter die ich in meiner Umgebung habe, dort war ich bei den erreichbaren schon.
Da gab es auch tatsächlich bei einem Ausstatter einen Stuhl der mir in allen belangen gefallen hat, allerdings zu einem Preis von 920,00 Euro. 
Online habe ich das Modell leider garnicht gefunden, außer über die HP des Möbelhauses in dem ich war, und da kostet der 900,00 Euro. 
Danke nein. Mal von der Tatsache abgesehen das dass Absurd ist, hätte ich soviel schotter auch nicht übrig.

Also was nun? da ist ja das einzige was einem Übrig bleibt das man auf Erfahrungsberichte andere zurückgreifen kann und auf die Werbung hört, und Online so einen "Gamer" bestellt.

Da du mir ja keinerlei BSp geben möchtest was ich mir genauer anschauen könnte...


----------



## Rwk (21. April 2018)

Hab mich sogar interessiert mit den Maxnomic Stühlen beschäftigt - bis da plötzlich Wippmechanik stand und zwar bei jedem Modell. 
Das Thema war damit abgehakt, es ist der selbe Scheiss wie DX-Racer...vielleicht mit besserem Stoff.
Alles wo Wippmechanik dransteht und mehr als 100€ verlangt werden, da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Diese Technik war in den 80'ern modern und in den 90'ern Standart...

Jetzt ist aber 2018 und die Branche hat längst kapiert, dass Dauersitzer höhere Ansprüche haben.
Nun, du kannst weitersuchen, weitersparen, oder dein Glück versuchen mit einem Racer, vielleicht findest du ihn ja luxuriös pur!
Vielleicht kannst du auch beim Möbelhaus einen besseren Preis aushandeln, oder eine Ratenzahlung...
Wenn es unbedingt ein Blindkauf im Web sein muß, würde ich vielleicht mal bei Büromarkt Böttcher die Stühle durchgucken, da sind haufenweise Modelle mit Synchronmechanik dabei.


----------



## Magera (22. April 2018)

Ergänzung:
Öhm, dam mir das thema keine Ruhe lässt hab ich mich weitestgendst belsen, 
und laut vieler Testberichte soll sogar der DXRacer 1 eine Synchromechanik aufweisen können.
Bei Maxnomic hab ich jetzt zwar nicht genauer geschaut (bekommt man bei der suche "Bürostuhltest" auch nicht angezeigt) aber ich denke das da der Maxnomic dem DXRacer in nichts nachsteht.

Wollte ich einfach nur mal der Richtigkeit halber ergänzen


----------



## Rwk (22. April 2018)

Schau ich mir gerne mal an, hast du einen Link zu einem Racer mit Synchronmechanik?

Soweit ich gesehen habe, gibt es aber keinen einzigen mit dieser Funktion, die haben alle Wippmechanik.
Der teuerste DX-Racer kostet über 400€ und hat auch keine.
Auf der Homepage wirbt man sogar noch mit solchen Sprüchen:


> Der DXRacer bewirkt einen hohen Sitzkomfort und kann einfach auf die  eigenen Vorlieben optimiert werden. Das Besondere ist hierbei, dass sich  längerfristig gesehen die Muskulatur der Wirbelsäule aufbaut und  trainiert wird, so dass zukünftige Haltungsschäden im Voraus verhindert  werden.


DXRacer K-Serie, der perfekte Gaming Stuhl
Naja, wenigstens Humor haben die Leute!


----------



## Magera (22. April 2018)

Das mit der Synchromechanik bezog sich auf keine direkte Produktbeschreibung sondern auf 3 vergleiche von mehreren stühlen die ich Online gefunden und gelesen habe über Google Schlagwortsuche.

Ich bin ehrlich ich hätte sie die Links gleich mit anhängen sollen, weil keine Ahnung ob ich die wiederfinde. 
zugegebener Masen waren die Berichte jetzt alles andere als Gut.
Wenn ich einen wenigstens wieder finde hänge ich ihn noch an.

Edit:
Burostuhl Test & Vergleich >> Top 10 im April 2018

Habe leider nur den wiedergefunden, weil am Arbeitsrechner der Browser den Verlauf automatisch löscht bei jedem schließen.


----------



## Rwk (22. April 2018)

Vielleicht hat der Tester da irgendwas falsch verstanden...  
Beim IKEA Markus steht auch Synchronmechanik, obwohl der nur die Wippfunktion hat.


----------



## Magera (22. April 2018)

Will ich nicht bestreiten, da der Ganze test/ Vergleich irgendwie eigenartig ist.

Dennoch finde ich es unter den Aspekten die du genannt hast die man berücksichtigen sollte, ein wenig eigenartig das bei vergleichen die man findet und tests die man liest die DX Racer recht weit mit Vorne an sind. 

Kann ja also nicht so schlecht sein, so ein Racer.
Und auch wenn ich dein Bedenken verstehe RwK,
mal  hand aufs Herz.
Die Synchro mechanik, kann man auch dadurch ersetzen das man einfach jede Stunde mal kurz aufsteht und auf Klo geht, oder aufn Balkon eine rauchen oder so..
Eine im Winkel frei verstellbare Rückenlehne ist zwar Oldscool weil Manuell aber die hilft da auch, und tut fast das gleiche. Mir ist da eine gescheite Kopfstütze wichtiger, oder das ich auf wunsch mich ebn bei den 90Grad neigung der Lehne "Feststellen" kann.


----------



## gh0st76 (22. April 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle zwar das es exakt die gleichen Stühle sein werden, aber naja, lass ich mal so stehen.



Von der Optik, der Ausstattung und der Verarbeitung ist mein Gamingchair eins zu eins wie ein DX Racer für 300 und mehr. Wie gesagt. Die werden alle in China hergestellt nur das in der Fabrik auf den einen Noblechair, auf den anderen DX Racer oder Maxnomic drauf gestickt wird. Auf meinem steht halt nix drauf.


----------



## Magera (23. April 2018)

Könntest du vvlt mal verlinken welchen du hast  @ ghOst76 ?
Ich mein sonst lassen sich da nur schwerlich vergleiche anstellen,
wenn wir nicht wissen was dir täglich den **** küsst 

Ich bezog mich bei meinem vergleich auf das von Maxnomic selbst angegebene Vergleichsvideo bzw Bilder

hier zu finden:
MAXNOMIC(R) vs. NONAME | NEEDforSEAT(R)


----------



## Magera (28. April 2018)

jut nicht der Fall. Dann wird es aber schwierig einen Vergleich anzustellen.


----------



## Rwk (28. April 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Die Synchro mechanik, kann man auch dadurch ersetzen das man einfach jede Stunde mal kurz aufsteht und auf Klo geht, oder aufn Balkon eine rauchen oder so.


Das klingt lustig...um den Rücken und die Gesundheit zu schonen einfach 1x pro Stunde aufstehen und eine rauchen gehen. 
Nein, eine Synchronmechanik ist leider nicht so leicht zu ersetzen, weil du trotzdem die komplette Stunde in einer unflexiblen Eierschale sitzt.
Mir ist wirklich egal was du kaufst, was du deinem Rücken antust und wie schön du dir den Racer redest - aber solche Theorien von '1x pro Stunde aufstehen wird das schon ersetzen', sorry aber das ist gefährliches Halbwissen woran sich hier besser niemand ein Beispiel nehmen sollte.

Und du machst dann jede Stunde für 10 Minuten Pause, weil der Stuhl so furchtbar ist, dass längeres sitzen deiner Gesundheit schadet?
Und für diesen Kuhmist ziehst du es in Erwägung satte 350€ zu bezahlen? Manche Menschen verstehe ich einfach nicht...
Naja Hauptsache der Stuhl ist schön anzusehen, da hat man soviel von wenn man drauf sitzt und auf den Bildschirm starrt...nichts für ungut.^^


----------



## Magera (29. April 2018)

Verzeih. 
Aber mal im ernst? Glaubst du wirklich das es soviel gesünder ist mit synchromechanik ?
Weil was? weil die Rückenlehne dann zur Kipmechanik im verhältniss 3:1 mit kippt?
Ergo wenn deine Sitfläche 2 Grad nach hinten kippt kippt die lehne 6 Grad? das soll dann viel bringen?
Davon abgesehen das die meisten menschen eh beim arbeiten die Kippmechanik festgestellt haben werden weill es sie sonst beim arbeiten stört.
So wirklich erschliesst sich mir der sinn hinter dieser Mechanik einfach nicht. 
Verstehe ich sie vllt einfach falsch?
keine Ahnung. Aber nur dafür 200 Euro mehr zu bezahlen (in den meisten fällen) im Vergleich zu einem von dir verteufelten Gamer, sehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2018)

Ich sehe das genauso wie Magera, wir haben auf der Arbeit Stühle mit Synchronautomatik und ich kann da einfach nicht drauf sitzen, dieses gewippe (auch wen´s besser/gesünder sein soll) geht mir einfach nur auf die Nerven.
Ich stell mir den Stuhl immer Starr, ich wechsel von Zeit zu Zeit mal den Winkel der Rückenlehne, bin halt eher ein Rödler auf dem Stuhl , aber ich kann diese Automatik absolut nicht ab.

Bin auch z.Z. auf der suche nach einem neuen Stuhl und bin auch bei den zwei Marken hängen geblieben. Kann mich leider auch nicht entscheiden.
Also würd bis 300-400€ für einen Stuhl ausgeben aber die Summen die man im Bürobedarf für einen (ach so gesunden Stuhl) ausgeben soll/muss sind diese Stühle NIE NIEMALS wert, wir reden da von 900-2000€ und das sind Stühle mit Stoffbezug nicht Nappa Leder oder Ähnliches, teilweise nur Netz was bitte kostet da dann 1000€ die Syncronautomatik?????? 
Metallgestell haben NC und Maxnomic auch , Schaumstoff benutzen beide auch einen "guten PU"  wie die im Bürobedarf auch.
Und Rollen sind bei den ganz teuren Stühlen auch keine besseren dabei, also wenn jemand mit der Syncautomatic nicht klar kommt, sind die beiden Marken denk ich nicht die schlechtesten!


----------



## quik_shredder (3. Juni 2018)

Sehe ich ganz genau so!

Da ich einen neuen Stuhl brauche, habe ich mich in letzter Zeit etwas intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigt und war auch in vielen Möbelhäusern in meiner Umgebung probesitzen.
Unter anderem gab es da auch gute Stühle von Viasit, Interstuhl, Steelcase oder auch so hoch gelobte Dinger wie den Swopper.
Was man da fürs Geld bekommt, ist echt eine Frechheit.
Die Stühle mit Synchronmechanik liegen alle bei weit über 600 Euro und habe ansonsten fast überhaupt keine Ausstattung. 
Keine verstellbaren Armlehnen, keine Lordosenstütze, keine Kopfstütze. 
Bzw kann man schon haben bei dem jeweiligen Modell, kostet dann auch wieder 200-300 Euro mehr. Und so ist man dann ganz schnell bei 1000 Euro plus. 
Und es stimmt was dealcrasher sagt, viele dieser teuren, ach so gesunden Stühle, haben nichtmal ein gepolstertes Rückenteil, sondern einfach nur einen billigen Gitternetzbezug über Plastikrahmen.
Und dafür soll ich dann 1000 Euro plus zahlen? Für was denn bitte?

Ich werde mir einen Stuhl aus der Maxnomic Office Comfort Reihe kaufen, da bekommt man deutlich mehr fürs Geld.
Die Office Comfort Reihe hat wenigstens nicht dieses sinnlose Racing Design mit schwachsinnigen dicken Flügel an Sitzfläche und Rücken und sinnlosen Luftlöchern im Kopfbereich, wie die anderen Gamer Stühle sondern orientieren sich eher an einem schlichten Chefsessel Design. 
Die 400 Euro, die diese Stühle max. kosten finde ich bei dem Leistungsumfang als absolut angemessen. Die gebe ich gerne aus.
Leider ist das Modell das ich will gerade ausverkauft, sonst hätte ich schon längst bestellt.

Eine Stuhl unter 200 Euro, völlig egal ob Racing-, Gaming oder normaler Bürostuhl, würde ich grundsätzlich nichtmehr kaufen. 
Das ist unterste Preiskategorie, da kann man grundsätzlich nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## Magera (3. Juni 2018)

@quik_shredder
Wenn du dir nen Maxnomic holst, gebe ich dir einen guten Rat.
Achte wirklich auf die Angaben zur Größe. bzw zu den Körpermaßen.
Wollte mir mit meinen 1,80 Metern auch einen Office Comfort holen, wegen der Sitzflächenbreite.
Bin jetzt aber ganz froh doch "nur" den Pro-Gaming genommen zu haben. 
Höher und tiefer als der dürfte mein Stuhl echt nicht mehr sein.


----------



## quik_shredder (3. Juni 2018)

Die Modelle der Pro Gaming Reihe kommen für mich leider nicht in Frage, da sie diese hochstehenden Flügel (Racing Design) an der Sitzfläche haben. 
Ich möchte mir meine Sitzfläche nicht sinnlos begrenzen, da ich nicht glaube, das sich beim PC Spielen so starke Fliehkräfte entwickeln, das ich mit solchen Flügeln in Position gehalten werden muss.. 
Außerdem kann man mit solchen Flügeln weder im Schneidersitz noch mit einem Bein untergeklemmt sitzen, was ich oft mal zwischendurch mache.

Ich weiß, die Office Comfort Modelle, werden für Körpergröße 185-200 cm angegeben.
Ich habe schon mit dem Support gemailt. Ich bin selber auch nur 180 cm groß.
Ich dachte, das ich dann einfach die Gasdruckfehler in Small holen muss, die wird für Körpergrößen unter 185 cm angegeben.
Ich war überrascht, das der Support mir bei meinen Maßen trotzdem zu einer mittleren Gasdruckfeder geraten hat.
Viel wichtiger als die Körpergröße ist laut deren Angaben anscheinend die Sitztiefe, weswegen ich meinen Oberschenkel messen sollte und letztendlich bei 180 cm Körpergröße doch eine mittlere Gasdruckfeder holen soll aufgrund meiner Oberschenkelmaße.


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2018)

Da ich mit meinen 183 genau zwischen small und medium liege hab ich da bedenken, da ich lieber tiefer sitze  tendiere ich zu small. Nur da passt ja leider die Plastikhülse nicht 
Nur zu Info z.Z. sitze ich noch auf einem 300€ teuren Echtlederstuhl von Staples. Der lösst sich jetzt nach 4 Jahren leider auch schon auf, trotz guter Pflege, und bequem ist er auch nicht mehr, knackte schon nach einem Jahr (was ich immerwieder mal mit WD40 behoben habe) und hat auch sogut wie keine Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2018)

quik_shredder schrieb:


> Die Modelle der Pro Gaming Reihe kommen für mich leider nicht in Frage, da sie diese hochstehenden Flügel (Racing Design) an der Sitzfläche haben.
> Ich möchte mir meine Sitzfläche nicht sinnlos begrenzen, da ich nicht glaube, das sich beim PC Spielen so starke Fliehkräfte entwickeln, das ich mit solchen Flügeln in Position gehalten werden muss..
> Außerdem kann man mit solchen Flügeln weder im Schneidersitz noch mit einem Bein untergeklemmt sitzen, was ich oft mal zwischendurch mache.
> 
> ...



Hmm, was war denn dein Oberschenkelmaß? Bin nämlich ein Sitzzwerg, kurzer Oberkörper lange Beine!


----------



## quik_shredder (3. Juni 2018)

Das hier wurde mir geschrieben:
Wir würden Ihnen empfehlen einmal die Länge Ihrer Oberschenkel (von den Kniekehlen bis zum Po) zu messen. 
Die Sitztiefe der OFFICE-COMFORT Kategorie beträgt 53 cm. 
Sollten Sie also eine Oberschenkellänge von ca. 54 - 56 cm haben, würden wir Ihnen einen OFFICE-COMFORT Stuhl mit einer MEDIUM Gasdruckfeder empfehlen.

Messen musst du von der Kniekehle über die gesamte Pofläche.
Also nicht nur bis zum Poanfang, sondern wirklich über die gesamte Polänge, die beim sitzen eben aufsitzt.

Ansonsten kannst du ja auch einfach mal den Support anschreiben und nachfragen. Antwort bekam ich dort recht zügig innerhalb eines Tages.


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2018)

Vielen dank, liegt bei 55cm, werd trotzdem mal den Support anschreiben zur sicherheit!


----------



## Magera (4. Juni 2018)

Öhm moment,

Also zum ersten:
Ich sitze ach manchmal mit einem Bein "Umgeklappt" auf dem Pro Gaming und habe keine Probleme.

zum Zweiten:
INFO! es ist völlig gegen den Sinn dieser Stühle wenn Ihr da im Schneidersitz drauf sitzt!

Drittens:
Meine Beinlänge von Kniekehle bis Pro beträgt 57 cm, und dennoch würde mir der Stuhl mit Sitztiefe 53 cm in den Kniekehlen drücken!
Ich frag mich was außer dem schneidersitz sitzen sonst noch behindernd sein sollte bei den ProGaming

Letztendlcih ist es euer ding. beschwert euch aber am ende nicht darüber.


----------



## quik_shredder (4. Juni 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Also zum ersten:
> Ich sitze ach manchmal mit einem Bein "Umgeklappt" auf dem Pro Gaming und habe keine Probleme.



So wie ich mein Bein unterklappe, könnte ich auf einem Stuhl mit Flügeln nicht sitzen. Es gab in den erwähnten Möbelhäusern auch Racing Design Stühle (keine Maxnomic, aber andere), bei denen ich das ganz klar erkennen konnte, das diese Flügel massiv stören.



Magera schrieb:


> zum Zweiten:
> INFO! es ist völlig gegen den Sinn dieser Stühle wenn Ihr da im Schneidersitz drauf sitzt!



Achnee, sag bloß. Kein Stuhl ist dafür gemacht im Schneidersitz drauf zu sitzen und trotzdem sitze ich zwischen durch mal gerne so und möchte das auch in Zukunft so machen.



Magera schrieb:


> Drittens:
> Meine Beinlänge von Kniekehle bis Pro beträgt 57 cm, und dennoch würde mir der Stuhl mit Sitztiefe 53 cm in den Kniekehlen drücken!



Tja dann weißt du anscheind mehr als der Support. Vielleicht teilst du denen das mal mit das sie falsch liegen.. 



Magera schrieb:


> Ich frag mich was außer dem schneidersitz sitzen sonst noch behindernd sein sollte bei den ProGaming



Warum sollte ich mir meine Sitzfläche küstlich durch solche Flügel begrenzen? 
Selbst wenn sie nicht behindern würden (was sie bei mir aber tun), welchen Mehrwert bieten dir diese Flügel außer deine Sitzfläche künstlich zu verkleinern?
Diese Flügel an Sitz- und Rückenlehne stammen aus dem Auto Racing Sport, deswegen nennt man solche Elemente bei Stühlen Racing Design. 
Im Motorsport haben diese Flügel die Aufgabe, den Fahrer bei hohen Fliehkräften beim schnellen Durchfahren von Kurven im Sitz in Position zu halten.
Beim PC Gaming entwickeln sich meiner Erfahrung nach keine solchen Fliehkräfte.
Also muss man nicht in Position gehalten werden.
Das küstliche verkleinern der Sitzfläche durch Flügel wirkt somit einem aktiven Sitzen (oder auch dynamischen Sitzen genannt)  ganz klar entgegen und fördert ungesundes starres Sitzen.
Und bei einem Preis von 400 Euro will ich so einen, für mich persönlich störenden, Schwachsinn einfach nicht an meinem Stuhl.
Von einer großen Sitzfläche habe ich persönlich einen deutlichen Mehrwert, im Gegensatz zu solchen Flügeln, die mir persönlich garnichts bringen.



Magera schrieb:


> Letztendlcih ist es euer ding. beschwert euch aber am ende nicht darüber.



Genau, es ist mein Ding.
Deswegen weiß ich auch, das ich mit einem Stuhl mit Flügeln niemals glücklich würde und das es ein Office Comfort Modell sein muss.
Wenn du mit deinem Modell mit Flügeln glücklich bist, freut mich das für dich. Ist doch super.
Für mich muss es jedoch ein anderes Modell sein.

Das schlimmste an PC Enthusiasten ist wirklich, das sie immer und überall diese dämlichen Grabenkämpfe eröffnen müssen. Intel gegen AMD, Grün gegen Rot, Windows gegen Linux, Racing- gegen Bürostuhl usw usw..
Keins ist grundsätzlich besser als das andere und sich von vorneherein auf irgendwas festzulegen und das Fanboyhaft zu verteidigen ist einfach nur dumm.
Jeder nimmt das was für seine Ansprüche am besten passt und alles hat seine Daseinsberechtigung.
Menschen sind ja zum Glück nicht alle gleich.


----------



## Rwk (4. Juni 2018)

Da ihr ja mit dem Support in Kontakt steht - fragt doch mal bitte nach der empfohlenen Sitzdauer für die Racing-Stühle, speziell für euer ausgewähltes Modell! Der Hersteller macht da nämlich keinerlei Angaben auf der Webseite, noch ein Grund warum die Stühle für mich reine Scherzartikel sind.
Bei solchen Modellen mit Wippmechanik liegt die Empfehlung gewöhnlich bei etwa 2-4 Stunden *täglich*...das lässt sich schnell googlen und es spielt auch keine Rolle, welche Luxuspolsterung dabei verbaut wurde.
Und mit der Angabe ist nicht gemeint, dass man nach 4 Stunden eine rauchen geht und danach weitere 4 Stunden sitzt! 
Die Raucher brauchen sich übrigens nicht von mir angesprochen fühlen, eure Gesundheit scheint euch sowieso egal zu sein - kauft ruhig einen Racer!  

Wenn abends nur eine Stunde am PC gespielt wird, dann ist ja auch völlig egal welchen Klappstuhl ihr da stehen habt...
Aber jeder Dauerzocker, der sich so ein Gerät dahin stellt, der tut mir leid! 
Die Hersteller bewerben ihre Produkte als Gaming-Stühle, dabei sind die überhaupt nicht geeignet für Dauereinsätze.
Man lügt euch eiskalt ins Gesicht und ihr bezahlt noch lächelnd 400€ für eine veraltete, gesundheitsgefährdende Schrottmechanik.

Aber wenigstens einer hat erkannt, dass sich die Fliehkräfte beim computerspielen in Grenzen halten... 

Hab übrigens auch ein Mesh-Gitter als Lehne und finde es super angenehm!
Nach 3 Stunden im Sommer an eine fett gepolsterte Lederlehne gepresst,  da schwitzen sich viele das T-Shirt nass. Mit dem Gitter passiert das  nicht und es ist trotzdem total bequem und passt sich an die Rückenform  an.

@dealcrasher, wenn der Bürostuhl auf deiner Arbeit wackelt wie ein loser Zahn, dann ist es vermutlich eine andere Mechanik, oder die Synchronmechanik ist beschädigt, oder du hast ihn falsch eingestellt. Normalerweise gibts da einen Hebel oder ein Rad, um die Stärke der Feder zu regulieren.
Den Winkel der Lehne solltest du durch deine Rückenmuskulatur verstellen können und dabei wirst du durch den Federdruck jeweils in der gewünschten Position gehalten. Das macht einen riesen Unterschied zur Wippmechanik!
Es gibt aber auch genug popelige Bürostühle, die einfach eine bewegliche, wabbelige Rückenlehne haben, ohne jegliche Federung. Das ist dann aber keine Synchronmechanik sondern Ramsch.


----------



## quik_shredder (4. Juni 2018)

Rwk schrieb:


> Da ihr ja mit dem Support in Kontakt steht - fragt doch mal bitte nach der empfohlenen Sitzdauer für die Racing-Stühle, speziell für euer ausgewähltes Modell! Der Hersteller macht da nämlich keinerlei Angaben auf der Webseite, noch ein Grund warum die Stühle für mich reine Scherzartikel sind.
> Bei solchen Modellen mit Wippmechanik liegt die Empfehlung gewöhnlich bei etwa 2-4 Stunden täglich...das lässt sich schnell googlen und es spielt auch keine Rolle, welche Luxuspolsterung dabei verbaut wurde.
> Und mit der Angabe ist nicht gemeint, dass man nach 4 Stunden eine rauchen geht und danach weitere 4 Stunden sitzt!
> Die Raucher brauchen sich übrigens nicht von mir angesprochen fühlen, eure Gesundheit scheint euch sowieso egal zu sein - kauft ruhig einen Racer!
> ...



Ja, dann nenn mir doch einfach mal konkret einen Bürostuhl, der im mittleren Preissegment liegt (400-500 Euro) und der den gleichen Funktionsumfang hat, wie die Office Comfort Modelle.

Wie wir schon erörtet haben, kosten Stühle mit Synchronwippmechanik schon in der Basisausstattung weit über 600 Euro und da hat man dann sonst noch überhaupt keine Ausstattung dabei.
Keine frei verstellbare Lordosenstütze, keine Armlehnen, keine Kopfstütze, kein Metallfußkreuz, garnichts.. 
Einfach nur ein Stuhl mit Gitternetzbezug als Rückenpolster und Sychronmechanik..
Und dafür bezahlst du lächelnd weit über 600 Euro bzw mit den zusätzlichen Ausstattungen weit über 1000 Euro?

Mir ist auch völlig egal, ob ein Stuhl als Gamer- oder normaler Bürostuhl verkauft wird.
Es kommt auf den Funktionsumfang an!

Und nochmal nebenbei, da das ständig verwechselt wird, die Office COmofrt Modelle sind keine Racing Design Stühle, sie haben keine Flügel an der SItzfläche, keine Löcher im Kopfbereich oder sonstwelche Racing Design Elemente.
Die Office Comofrt Modelle orientieren sich an einem schlichteren Chefsessel Design.

Ich habe dafür sogar extra einen Thread eröffnet weil ich konkret wissen wollte welche normalen Bürostühle denn in diesem Preissegment liegen und dieselben Funktionen haben und oh Wunder und Überraschung, keiner konnte mir auch nur einen Stuhl im mittleren Preissegment nennen mit demselben Funktionsumfang.
Von daher denke ich, das die Preis/Leistung dieser Stühle letztendlich ziemlich gut ist.

Kannst du hier nachlesen.
Normaler BÃ¼rostuhl statt Gaming Stuhl mit denselben Funktionen

Ich würde mich sehr über Bürostuhl Vorschläge freuen, nur kann oder will einem ja keiner welche nennen.. 

Und wenn man ja eh nur max. 4 Stunden pro Tag drauf sitzt, ist es dann doch eh egal, wie du selber sagst. Und ich sitze dann doch lieber in einem dick und bequem gepolsterten Chefsessel Stuhl als in einem Klappstuhl.
Der Preis ist ja jetzt wirklich nicht die Welt für einen arbeitenden Menschen. 
Wenn er nur 4 Jahre lang hält, wären das jedes Jahr nur 100 Euro für bequemes Sitzen. 100 Euro im Jahr ist mir das locker Wert meine Arsch in einem bequemen Chefsessel zu parken.

Bist du denn ein Pro Gamer der täglich 8 Stunden zockt oder was waren deine Beweggründe? Falls nein, wieso hast du dann so einen guten Stuhl und nicht den von dir ins Spiel gebrachten Klappstuhl?



Rwk schrieb:


> Hab übrigens auch ein Mesh-Gitter als Lehne und finde es super angenehm!
> Nach 3 Stunden im Sommer an eine fett gepolsterte Lederlehne gepresst,  da schwitzen sich viele das T-Shirt nass. Mit dem Gitter passiert das  nicht und es ist trotzdem total bequem und passt sich an die Rückenform  an.



Ja und wieviel Monate haben wir in Deutschland denn genau Sommer? Juni, Juli und August sind die Monate, wo es richtig warm werden könnte, aber auch längst nicht jedes Jahr warm wird.
Also haben wir 3 Sommermonate gegen 9 restliche Monate.
Soll ich mir jetzt ein Stuhl mit billigem ungepolstertem Gitter kaufen wegen 3 Monaten Sommer?
Das ist für mich einfach kein gutes Argument.
Und das bei Preisen von 600 Euro ohne Zusatzausstattung und bei 1000 Euro plus mit Zusatzausstattung?
Nein danke. 
Ich möchte eine anständige gepolstere Rückenlehne.


Die Sache ist doch die. 
Die Leute reagieren einfach nur allergisch, weil hier Stühle konkret mit dem Begriff Gaming-Stühle verkauft werden und man das aus dem Hardware Bereich kennt, das außer einem anderen Namen und bunten Farben auf Lüfter oder Platine es eigentlich genau dasselbe Produkt ist, wie die Standart Version und das vorab eingestellte overclocking auch locker von Hand schnell selbst gemacht ist.

Nur gibt es eben keine dieser Stühle auch in der Standart Version und "normale" Bürostühle sind eben von Preis Leistung und Funktionsumfang deutlich schlechter aufgestellt.
Würden dieselben Stühle bei Amazon unter neutralem Namen als Chefsessel verkauft ohne das Wort Gaming zu benutzen, würde sich vermutlich jeder nur so drauf stürzen aufgrund des Preis/Leistungs Umfangs.


----------



## Magera (4. Juni 2018)

@ quik_shredder 
Die Flügel an der lehne hast du aber auch beim Office Komfort, und dort ist die lehne sogar schmaler, bedenke das.
Was es bringt? Stabi beim sitzen. 
Gerade im Hinteren Sitzbereich, und am unteren Rücken merke ich deutlich wie es meine Hüfte Stabilisiert und hält. 

@RwK
Sitzdauer wird mit 8 Stunden beziffert, sowohl im FAQ auf der HP, als auch in der kleinen "Gebrauchsanleitung" die dem Stuhl bei liegt.
Der Support gibt auf Anfrage 6-7 Stunden an.
Die 8 Stunden denke ich sind auch zu optimistisch.

Die meschgitter passt sich an die Rückenform an? Am ARS****
Dein Rücken kann dort völlig durchhängen und durchdrücken. keinerlei Stabilität drin.
Und schwitzen tu ich auf meinem auch nicht!

Und ja es gibt genügend popellige Bürostühle die Mangelhaft sind ab werk, und dennoch dürfen die 600 Euro + Kosten.

Also manchmal frag ich mich was deinen Hass gegen "GamingChairs" so ausgeprägt hat, das du tatsachen verleugnest.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Juni 2018)

RwK scheint zumindest n mords Frust zu haben was Stühle angeht


----------



## Magera (4. Juni 2018)

Hat vermutlich als Kind zu oft bei "Reise nach Jerusalem" verloren


----------



## quik_shredder (4. Juni 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> @ quik_shredder
> Die Flügel an der lehne hast du aber auch beim Office Komfort, und dort ist die lehne sogar schmaler, bedenke das.
> Was es bringt? Stabi beim sitzen.
> Gerade im Hinteren Sitzbereich, und am unteren Rücken merke ich deutlich wie es meine Hüfte Stabilisiert und hält.



Ja die Rückenlehne ist auch bei den Office Comfort Modellen ein Schalensitz, das stimmt. 
Aber im Gegensatz zu einer Sitzfläche mit Flügeln finde ich das dort weit weniger störend bzw sogar ganz angenehm.
Außerdem sind die Flügel in der Rückenlehne ja auch "aus einem Stück" also will sagen es ist ein durchgehender Bezug und sie stehen nicht so extrem ab.
Die Flügel an der Sitzfläche bei den Pro Gaming Modellen sind ja extra Elemente an der Seite ohne durchgehenden Bezug und sie stehen deutlich höher ab.
Das ist schon ein Unterschied.

Eigentlich ist die Lehne bei den Office Comfort Modellen sogar genau 1 cm breiter laut Website. Die Mittelmaße sind halt anders, das stimmt.

Ja klar Stabilität beim Sitzen, dafür wurden solche Flügel ursprünglich beim Rennsport erfunden. 
Hab ich ja selber schon geschrieben, nur, wie gesagt, wenn man den Orthopäden Glauben schenkt, dann ist genau dieses starre/stabile Sitzen über lange Zeit kontraproduktiv (Stichwort aktives/dynamisches Sitzen)

Naja kann man noch stundenlang drüber diskutieren, letztendlich entscheidet die persönliche Vorliebe.
Und bei mir bedeutet das, Flügel an der Sitzfläche ist ein NoGo.
Aber es gibt sicher viele Leute die das sehr mögen und damit gut sitzen und das ist auch völlig in Ordnung!


----------



## Magera (4. Juni 2018)

Aktives sitzen...
Da sind wir wieder bei RwK und synchronmechanik... 

Aber ich habe auf meinem keine probleme mit dem sitzen, und die seitenwangen fallen kleiner aus als es die Bilder sugerieren. 


Naja, wenn du bestellt und aufgebaut hast würde ich mich mal über ne kleine Rückinfo freuen, gern auch per PN


----------

